# Remi's New Backpack



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

He loved it


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! What kind of bag is it? I use the MountainSmith dog packs. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Remi (Feb 22, 2010)

Its an Outward Hound bag, we got it at Petsmart. Its not the best one but it works.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

that is cool i keep going to the store to look at them but always talk myself out of them.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like it's back to school days again LOL!!! Remi is stylin'


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I looks great! He looks really handsome in it


----------

